# allergy question



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a friend who is allergic to propolis. She would like to know if that would automatically make her allergic to bee stings.
My guess is that it depends on the person.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

They are totally different substances so no it wont automatically make her allergic to bees strings.


----------



## beehugger (Jun 1, 2010)

That's good to know. I wondered because I've read that if you are allergic to stings, you have a better chance of being allergic to propolis. I was curious if it worked the other way around too.


----------



## boatygirl (Apr 3, 2016)

I have just been through extensive allergy testing after several months of terrible itching on my upper back. I found that I am allergic to propolis (I have always been allergic to bee stings). I make lip balms and other products using beeswax and am trying to research how to purchase beeswax that doesn't have propolis in it. I am hoping this forum can help. So far, I've asked my vendors for help to see if they know if the process that is used in the cleaning of their wax has removed the propolis. Does anyone know where I can purchase beeswax that has had the propolis removed? Thank you!


----------

